# Avoiding Startup Debt



## Happy Roofer (Apr 8, 2016)

As a guy starting my own one man roofing company, I was wondering if any of the more experienced guys have some tips, tricks, or suggestions on how to avoid too much debt when just getting started. What are somethings you do (or wish you'd done) to reduce the initial costs of business? 

I'm seeing marketing/advertising as being a big cost, as well as the big necessities (truck/shingle disposal). 

You thoughts....

Happyroofingcompany.com


----------



## Happy Roofer (Apr 8, 2016)

Update what I'm doing to get my company off the ground:

I got my website up. A DIY kinda thing on Wordpress.
I'm canvassing neighborhoods and networking. 
I attempt to barter for big ticket items, like a dump truck/trailer. 
- But may just bite the bullet and buy one
- I currently rent dumpsters to haul the off materials away. 
I using Wave for accounting stuff.

And now I'm trying to build my own free estimating spread sheet. I'm looking at google sheets, so it'll be on the cloud. Now I've got question. 
- What are must haves for my system? I got things like a customizable materials list with cost per piece, but what else should I include?

Happyroofingcompany.com


----------



## rooferkc (May 5, 2016)

*re*

job nimbus is a software i use that is cheap and can help you organize your customers and any related paperwork.


----------



## RooferLawrencevilleGA (Jun 18, 2016)

I have been looking to get a software to track customer database, leads, jobs, and proposals for customers. What do you guys use for that, I see job nimbus, but any others? It would make our job at roofer lawrenceville, ga much easier with something like that.


----------



## SST1 (Jul 2, 2016)

Service you may want to add. Solar roof structural analysis. You could offer to assess a roof pre-solar install. Yes Some solar companies say they do roof analysis but they are really there to sell solar, will they really advise to re-roof now if needed.


----------



## thecoolroof (Dec 27, 2016)

I can only advise you on the website since we have been doing it lately, get it done in wordpress, make sure to add your services there and contact info. Also verify your business on Google, it might help

______________________
The Cool Roofing Company


----------



## emeraldstate (Apr 10, 2014)

*On The Dot*



RooferLawrencevilleGA said:


> I have been looking to get a software to track customer database, leads, jobs, and proposals for customers. What do you guys use for that, I see job nimbus, but any others? It would make our job at roofer lawrenceville, ga much easier with something like that.


I use On The Dot. They don't advertise it and just provide it for their clients but it does everything and does it well. The company is called Inside Edge but you would have to contact them to get information. As I said, they use it as part of a package of their services. Totally contractor focused.

Todd
Emerald State Exteriors


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Debt is the last thing you need when starting a business


----------



## Leigh Menzel (Apr 4, 2017)

*Reducing Debt and using Cashflow*

Happy Roofer, 

Our company (we produce Roof Estimating solutions for our customers, www.applicad.com) recently went from a perpetual license model to a subscription licensing model. 

We used to sell our product mainly to well established businesses, but we find now that you can subscribe to our software on a monthly basis, even new businesses are taking advantage of our tools. 

Most software companies are doing this now and it is a great help to new businesses, as it doesn't hit your capital expenditure, but can be worked into operating expenditure, thus reducing your chance of longer term debt.

Hope this helps.

Regards,
Leigh.


----------



## sharpadam (Apr 19, 2017)

Happy Roofer said:


> Update what I'm doing to get my company off the ground:
> 
> I got my website up. A DIY kinda thing on Wordpress.
> I'm canvassing neighborhoods and networking.
> ...


I would suggest to try to save as much as you can like you rented the dumpsters like wise rent truck or trailers too. Do not go for big purchases right now.

As far as website is concerned, make sure that you work on it alteast for 2 hours every weekend, it still needs better and more content.

Be there on the social media pages.


----------

